# Hang in there!



## 28lilies (Oct 1, 2004)

An IBS TaleI used to weigh 99 pounds (I'm 5 ft.2) not so long ago. I can't remember how many classes, parties, dinners, and other activities I had to leave because I just didn't feel well. I was so fed up in university that I marched down to the Health Science library and researched my symptoms on my own for six hours thinking, "Dammit...I can't believe a single doctor doesn't know what is wrong with me. There's got to be an answer somewhere!" I was so sad.And then, 2 years after graduation, I was referred to a specialist who diagnosed me with IBS and started me on an aggressive battery of testing and medication. We finally settled on Pamine for my symptoms- diarrhea there, gas here, nausea there...and my weight shot up to 120. I also found that peppermint capsules (gas) and ginger (nausea) help. I have cut cabbage, broccoli, milk, fried foods and coffee out of my diet. Ok, not completely. I had Starbucks today and *boy* am I paying for it now! But this combination of things helped me tremendously. I just want to say- don't give up hope. Your situation may seem like it may never improve, but hang in there. Keep asking the doctor questions, keep trying things, keep seeking out people who will support you...and you will hopefully find the magical mix that works for you. IBS is a difficult disorder to have. It's not something that is obvious by observation- like a broken leg or a facial deformity. Many times it means suffering in silence. I'm glad that a site like this exists where everyone can share their experiences and remedies.It can be a lonely road, otherwise. Good luck!


----------



## monkey_trousers (Oct 30, 2004)

im so sad, i was diagnoed yesterday. help me


----------



## Laitaine (Jan 1, 2005)

Well, I only get it every few months usually when my diet changes or there is stress in my life. Which happened just last night and I only started feeling better now. It really stinks let me tell you. And I get similar symptoms as you Why Me??? It'll all turn out ok in the end.


----------

